
Got users? How about 100M of them? - brokenwren
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2019/02/26/got-users-100-million
======
BryanGiese
100 million users? Does anyone need to have that capability?

~~~
jubeirm
I think the point is handling peak loads and knowing you can get all your
users (whatever that number might be) back online quickly. To quote the
article "what happens if Call of Duty goes offline for maintenance and then
six million users try to log back in at the same time"?

~~~
BryanGiese
Good point. Skimmed that. But how often does that really happen? Don't sites
and apps just handle that? Isn't that an IT job?

------
robotdan
Like Got Milk? I see what you did there. :-)

